# Wanted Long term rental house



## tim-christel (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi all,

My wife and i are looking to rent a house/villa in the central algarve (faro,loule,sao bras, estoi, santa barbara). preferably long term. House has to be in a quiet location and has to have a garden (we have got pets). Any information you have is welcome. 

thanks for all you help.

Tim


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

try casa sapo.
lots of property available on there, just look up the region you are interested in and you will find lots of property from lots of different agents.

Casa Sapo - Portugal's Real Estate Website - Find Apartaments, Houses, Land, Commercial, Office Space, Buildings, Warehouses, Farms and Luxury RealEstate in Portugal, Angola, Cape Verde or in Brazil


----------

